# North Bay Single Quarters



## easyco_chic (2 Mar 2006)

Does anyone know what the single quarters are like in North Bay?  Also, can you get around on base without a car?  For example, the gym, canex, mess etc?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Judy (2 Mar 2006)

I stayed in the transient quarters while I was there, and I also visited some friends in both the other barracks while I was there.

They're both decent, but the NCM quarters are shared - a HUGE room.  Also, the bathroom is common.

The O live-in quarters are small, but I think you have your own bathroom, or share it with 1 person.

The Transient quarters are awesome - own bathroom, kitchenette, phone, cable, etc.  Bases always treat Transients better than their own people.

And as for the base - you can get to everything walking - it's all super close.  The Canex, gym & mess halls are all on the same block, and are right across the street from the NCM shacks.  The AGC and UGC are a 5 min walk away too.  Very close.

However, there is nothing else in walking distance, although I think there is a bus leaving from Canex that goes into town every hour.


----------



## GO!!! (3 Mar 2006)

easyco_chic said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the single quarters are like in North Bay?  Also, can you get around on base without a car?  For example, the gym, canex, mess etc?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



<snicker> I'm sure with a name like "*easy*co *chic*" you'll find lots of young men willing to give you a ride....  :-*


----------



## easyco_chic (3 Mar 2006)

Thanks again Judy for the info and I agree with you on the transient quarters ..they are always better.

Hey GO!!!, that was awesome, best laugh of my day ..much appreciated


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Mar 2006)

I was stationed in North Bay from 1993 - 1997 and stayed in the single quarters the whole time. The quarters are fairly modern and the rooms consist of a very small room with a shared bathroom. If you are lucky you might be able to get two rooms, however, that will depend on availability and may be allocated on seniority or how long you have been in quarters. Also, you pay extra. One thing, the rooms are very cold in the winter! It wasn't unusual when I had to stick my shaving cream under the hot water tap to thaw it out! There's not much on base, but it does have a small CANEX, a gym and the mess'. There is a city bus that goes threw the base on the hour, not sure about weekends. The bus will take you down the hill and into the city centre.  Personally, in hindsight, I should have gotten a room downtown. One other thing is you might ask whether any PMQ's are available for single personnel. I know some were when I was there.

On a related subject, if anyone is traveling through North Bay (holidays, visiting friends, posting, etc) the base does have some rooms set aside for transients (including families) and they are on par with what you can find downtown. This can be found on all Air Force bases and is similar to the American system where you can pay for rooms. Of course the rooms are based on availability and operational necessity so its best if you phone ahead and reserve a room. The price is about $25.00 (depending on size). These rooms are also available for retired personal also. I'm not sure if the army or navy have a similar setup.


----------



## easyco_chic (6 Mar 2006)

thanks for all the great info.  Would anyone know if the quarters are wired for internet?


----------



## Retired AF Guy (11 Mar 2006)

Regarding internet connections - they are.


----------

